# How does the Automatic Controlled Traction work?



## Nazrat (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a Simplicity Broadmoore tractor with their traction control system. I'm curious how it works. I got into some wet leaves yesterday and had one tire spinning with the other one stationary. 

Thanks,
Tad


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

All tractors will do that. I am not sure of the exact mechanics, but a tractor with no ATC will transfer power to the wheel with the least resistance. With the Traction control it will transfer the power to the wheel with the most resistance. Obviously in your situation you didn't have enough traction with either tire to move. Both rear wheels will not have power unless you depress the Differential lock petal located by your left heel. 

On my 92 Bolens if you jacked up the rear end and put it in gear, only one tire would spin. You could then grab that tire and it would stop while the other one with the least resistance spun. It is the opposite with the ATC so it will only power the wheel that has traction. I have noticed a huge difference on my Prestige because of this system as opposed to my old 92 Bolens and my 85 Ariens. 

I hope I answered your question and my great grandfather has a Broadmoor that is at least 15 years old and he has never had to do anything with it besides the usual blades oil and gas


----------

